# Yea Rah, the male asian ate today



## Malnra (Nov 3, 2007)

When he and the female arrived she mowed down on 3 crickets really quickly.

The male was not interested. Last night I put him into a smaller container with a cricket. The cricket cant seem to climb the sides, so I figured the male would be safe. Well this morning the cricket was eaten. Makes me feel better about his chance of living now.

the female who ate 3 yesterday is not interested today, maybe 3 filled her up for a day or two ?

Just like kids .. get 1 to eat and the other is a problem ... LOL

I imagine the male would like to hook up with his sweetie, but I am not ready for them to die (which i understand happes after they mate ..... right ?)


----------



## joossa (Nov 3, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> When he and the female arrived she mowed down on 3 crickets really quickly. The male was not interested. Last night I put him into a smaller container with a cricket. The cricket cant seem to climb the sides, so I figured the male would be safe. Well this morning the cricket was eaten. Makes me feel better about his chance of living now.
> 
> the female who ate 3 yesterday is not interested today, maybe 3 filled her up for a day or two ?
> 
> Just like kids .. get 1 to eat and the other is a problem ... LOL


Keep in mind that they will like a varied diet. Some people that have only fed crickets to their mantids have had them completely deny crickets at some point in time. I recommend going outside and trying to find moths and flies, so you can use them in addition to the crickets.



Geoff_K said:


> I imagine the male would like to hook up with his sweetie, but I am not ready for them to die (which i understand happes after they mate ..... right ?)


As long as both are well fed, are sexually mature, and you do a little bit of monitoring the chances of cannibalism will be greatly reduced. IMO, it is best to mate them as soon as possible just to get it out of the way.

Good luck!


----------



## Malnra (Nov 3, 2007)

joossa said:


> Keep in mind that they will like a varied diet. Some people that have only fed crickets to their mantids have had them completely deny crickets at some point in time. I recommend going outside and trying to find moths and flies, so you can use them in addition to the crickets.As long as both are well fed, are sexually mature, and you do a little bit of monitoring the chances of cannibalism will be greatly reduced. IMO, it is best to mate them as soon as possible just to get it out of the way.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the suggestion. I really would like to have them for a few days before I do that. Well, probably a week as long as the male eats sometimes. This way I dont have to worry about one killing the other. I will probably time it so that they both have eaten recently.

The female decided it was lunchtime and has eaten 2 crickets already. A 3rd is in the container with her in case she wants a 3rd. Today I will probably toss in a 4th one to see if she wants it. I imagine she will just ignore it if she is not hungry.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello you with the new babies, As I was telling you, you do not have to mate them until you see her getting really fat, she will lay an ooth regardless. You do not have to hurry with it. Plus the female is only a week into being adult so she could use the time too. You have plenty of time for all that, and no he does not necessarily have to die afterwards. Some times they do but not always. I mated my wide arms a month ago and he is still living and eating.


----------

